# Suche Widerstand den Ich mit 0-10V einstellen kann



## Bitpopler (12 Dezember 2006)

moin,

Wir haben hier eine Maschine (Presse) mit einem DC Antrieb. Diese verfügt zur Zeit über 4 mögliche Geschwindigkeiten, welche an 4 Potis eingestellt werden kann. Diese werden zur Zeit noch über eine PLC5 von Rockwell geschaltet. Nun wurde aber der Wunsch geäussert, die Presse stufenlos fahren zu können.

Hier hab ich aber ein Problem :

Die 4 Potis werden von dem Umrichter (DC Antrieb) mit Spannung versorgt, über die Potis eingestellt und wieder zum Umrichter zurück geführt. Wir haben die Spannungen gemessen, es sind ca. 16 Volt im Maximum (höchste Geschwindigkeit). Allerdings sind es nur 16 Volt gegen den Bezugspunkt am Umrichter, gegen Masse vom Schaltschrank messen wir so ca. 40 Volt.

Nun hab ich aber Probleme :

- Die Analog Ausgangskarten liefern mir nur 0-10 Volt
- Die Betriebsspannung der Karte (also die Spannung, welche dann die 0-x Volt erzeugt) muss vom Umrichter abgenommen werden.

Googlen hat bisher nicht so wirklich zum Erfolg geführt. Wir denken da an einen Widerstand, welcher elektrisch einstellbar ist (am besten über 0-10 Volt) und ein Poti ersetzt.

Wer weiß was ich da nehmen könnte oder hat einer eine bessere Idee ?

mfg


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Dezember 2006)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> Die 4 Potis werden von dem Umrichter (DC Antrieb) mit Spannung versorgt, über die Potis eingestellt und wieder zum Umrichter zurück geführt. Wir haben die Spannungen gemessen, es sind ca. 16 Volt im Maximum (höchste Geschwindigkeit). Allerdings sind es nur 16 Volt gegen den Bezugspunkt am Umrichter, gegen Masse vom Schaltschrank messen wir so ca. 40 Volt.



Sind das ganz normale Potis ?
Mit deiner Potentialbeschreibung könnte das auch ein 0..20mA Signal sein...


----------



## Bitpopler (12 Dezember 2006)

moin,

das es sich um ein 4-20 (?) mA Signal handelt ist durchaus möglich (wobei ich 4-20mA anzweifle, eher ist es etwas anderes "ungewöhnliches").

Das löst aber mein Problem nicht, da :

- Die Ausgangsspannung nicht 24VDC entspricht kann ich diese nicht als Betriebsspannung (und somit Referenzspannung aus der die gewünschte Spannung (Strom) erzeugt wird) für die Analog Ausgangskarte nutzen

- Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich (weitere Messungen folgen) um kein Standard 0-10V (Messungen s.o) oder 4-20mA Signal

Wir möchten nun ein Poti gegen einen "elektrisch einstellbaren Widerstand" austauschen. Es müsste sowas sein :

Eingangsspannung 0-10 V oder 4-20mA Strom
Ausgangswiderstand ändert sich je nach angelegter Eingangsspannung (Strom)

mfg


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Dezember 2006)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> Wir möchten nun ein Poti gegen einen "elektrisch einstellbaren Widerstand" austauschen. Es müsste sowas sein :
> 
> Eingangsspannung 0-10 V oder 4-20mA Strom
> Ausgangswiderstand ändert sich je nach angelegter Eingangsspannung (Strom)
> ...



Google mal nach "Motorpoti".
Was besseres fällt mir zunächst auch nicht ein.


----------



## Bitpopler (12 Dezember 2006)

moin,

ja ob du es glaubst oder nicht da hab ich auch schon daran gedacht. Naja evtl. hat ja noch jemand eine Idee.

mfg


----------



## MW (12 Dezember 2006)

Unter umständen könnte dir ein "Analogwertwandler" helfen.
Hab so ein ding schon mal im einsatz gehabt, der musste dort das Analogsignal von der SPS auf das Analogeingangssignal eines FU´s umsetzten (0-10V ----> 4-20mA). Man konnte aber noch andere Werte einstellen.
Das Problem: ich hab den Hersteller nicht mehr im Kopf


----------



## Bitpopler (12 Dezember 2006)

moin,

mit so etwas ist das evtl. lösbar aber da bleibt mir immer noch ein Problem.

Ich benötige ZWINGEND die Spannung die aus dem FU rauskommt. Diese wird dann über Potis dem FU wieder zugeführt. Wenn ich diese Spannung nicht benutze stimmen a) meine Spannungen nicht (anderer Massepunkt) und b) geht der Umrichter auf Störung (die alte Sau )

mfg


----------



## MW (12 Dezember 2006)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mit so etwas ist das evtl. lösbar aber da bleibt mir immer noch ein Problem.
> 
> ...


 
Dem Wandler den ich hatte wurde die Versorgungsspannung vom FU gegeben. Er hatte also sein korrektes Potential bzw. Spg.


----------



## BadTaste (12 Dezember 2006)

Hallo so etwas habe ich auch schon mal gehabt, auch bei Gleichstromumrichtern. Wir haben dann ein Umsetzer von Rinck eingesetzt, der INPUT 4-20mA und OUTPUT 2kOhm hatte,kann aber sein das es kein Standartmodul war. Die fertigen aber genial schnell und günstig alles an.
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/MainFS1.htm

P.S Ich hoffe das ist keine Schleichwerbung, habe keine Verwandten oder Freunde in dem Laden.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bitpopler (12 Dezember 2006)

moin,

ja supi, da kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher. Ich hab mal an die Kontaktadresse gemailt mal sehen ob da was kommt.

mfg


----------



## Ma_su (12 Dezember 2006)

Sonst gibt es noch welche von Knick. Die sind eigentlich nicht schlecht.
http://www.knick.de/hps/client/knick/public/index.hbs
Such mal nach Trennverstärkern.
Ob die für deine Anwendung passen kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber die Auswahl ist riesig! Kannst ja einfach mal schauen.


----------



## maxmax (13 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
google doch mal nach "motorpotentiometer"
vielleicht past so etwas wie:
http://www.inelta.de/produkte/mopo/set_mopo.htm


----------



## Bitpopler (15 Dezember 2006)

moin,

Motorpotentiometer sind unbrauchbar für meine Zwecke. Da müsste Ich ja einen sehr großen Aufwand betreiben.

Eine Geschwindigkeitsänderung müsste dann ja wie folgt aussehen :

Poti verstellen (minimal) -> Geschwindigkeit ermitteln, gucken obs passt, wenn nicht weiterverstellen. Das ist für diesen Zweck unbrauchbar.

Wir stehen schon mit der Firma Rinck in Kontakt, Es scheint als hätten die genau das was ich suche im Angebot (Wir müssen noch die PDFs alle durchlesen ).

mfg


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2006)

Wieso verbindest du die Masse von dem Analogeingang nicht mit der Masse von der restlichen DC-Versorgung im Schrank?


----------



## Bitpopler (15 Dezember 2006)

moin,

weil die Massepunkte nicht identisch sind. Messe ich gegen FU Spannungsversorgung Masse so erhalte ich ca. 16V (stimmt auch laut Handbuch), Messe ich die gleiche Spannung aber gegen Schaltschrankmasse so erhalte ich bis zu 40 Volt.

Das hab ich aber oben schon einmal geschrieben 

mfg


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2006)

ja das hast du geschrieben, aber ich bin denoch ein fan vbon einheitlichen potentialen bei der dc versorgung...

wenn ich in einem schrank mehrere netzgeräte oder sensoren/aktoren mit analogschnittstelle oder eigenen 24V speisungen habe, dann kommt alles won GND, 0V, oder sowas in der art drauf steht auf ein und das selbe potential.

wenn du die masse von deinenm fu und von deinem schrank verbindest, dann hast du schonmal definierte potentiale. die messung von den 40v ist fürn arsch, die kann im prinzip jedes mal anders sein weil die sache quasi "in der luft hängt".

motorpoti wäre auch keine schlechte idee, dann kannst du den sollwert wahlweise von digitalen ausgängen oder tastern vorgeben.

motorpotis unter 400€ wirst du aber kaum finden...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> wenn ich in einem schrank mehrere netzgeräte oder sensoren/aktoren mit analogschnittstelle oder eigenen 24V speisungen habe, dann kommt alles won GND, 0V, oder sowas in der art drauf steht auf ein und das selbe potential.


Das kann ein ganz schön schlechter Rat sein!
Woher willst du wissen, das die Umrichterspannung potentialfrei ist?
Vielleicht gibts ja schon ein Potential, das auf DC GND liegt ?
(z.B. durch die Spannungsversorgung?)

Im schlimmsten Fall kannst du bei Verbindung der beiden "Massen" eine interne Spannung im Umricher kurzschliessen...

Bei der Konstellation, die Bitpopler hier beschreibt, muss man zumindest einen Blick auf den Schaltplan des Umrichters werfen, bevor man anfängt, "Massen" miteinander zu verbinden!


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2006)

wenn das bei dem fu so realisiert ist dann geht er wohl kaputt...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> wenn das bei dem fu so realisiert ist dann geht er wohl kaputt...


Das ist dann aber Hardware, also uns egal, was ?

:sm23: :sm8:


----------



## maxider1 (19 Dezember 2006)

Deiner Beschreibung nach zu Urteilen besteht die " Ansteuerung " z.Z aus 4 Widerstände, messe diese 4 Widerstände (Ohm) und setze einen 0-10V auf ? bis ? Ohm Umsetzer ein. ohne Werbung zu machen ist ein rinck i.O.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Dezember 2006)

Erst mal Unterlagen vom Umrichter besorgen, die Messung geht wohl eher in Richtung "Vermutung" bzw. "Schätzung". Wenn Du schon eine PLC5 hast kannst Du auch zwei Analogausgänge in Reihe schalten, ergibt dann 0-20V, zumindest sofern Du die richtige Analog Ausgangskarte verwendest, die ist dann auch potentialfrei.


----------



## Bitpopler (2 Januar 2007)

moin,

Wie schon geschrieben stehe ich schon mit der Firma Rinck in Kontakt.

Manche Leute lesen aber nicht was ich geschrieben habe :

Sicherlich kann ich 2 Analogausgänge in Reihe schalten ABER wo nehme ich die Versorgungsspannung für eben diese Analogausgangskarte her ? Es muss zwingend die Spannung vom FU sein, welche aber nur 16 Volt beträgt (PLC 5 Karte will aber 24V).

Desweiteren äussere ich hier keine "Vermutungen", meine Messungen sind so schon korrekt und mit den FU Unterlagen verifiziert.


mfg


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Januar 2007)

Was ist denn das für ein seltsamer FU? Hersteller/Type?
Bei einer Karte mit Potentialfreien Ausgängen ist es egal woher die ihre Spannung bezieht, die potentialfreien Ausgänge sind wie es der Name schon sagt potentialfrei. Ich kenne keinen FU der in den letzten 10 Jahren gebaut wurde und keine vernünftige Sollwertvorgabe kann.


----------

